# My intro to my album



## tulipsintubas (May 23, 2014)

This is my intro to my album if I can muster up enough songs for it, it could probably start out a little slower though, here is the link. If you here popping in the track, I could not figure out how to get it out.


__
https://soundcloud.com/bmh3d%2Fmy-intro-to-album-called

I would appreciate any thoughts on it  Anything you would do differently, I don't know any music theory and I'm not really eager to sit down and study so I hope nobody is to hard on me. If you didn't like it, any constructive criticism would be accepted,


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you should take this piece down and spend a few months with it. Almost the entire thing consists of blocks of material repeated three times shifted up by a half step, in fact I'm struggling to think of anything else that happens. At the end it goes back to the chord you started with, which is appropriate as the piece is in neutral gear all the way through. You need to develop your material, don't just throw it away and put something else in its place only to do the same with that 10 seconds later. Learn theory or don't, whatever you do you need to actively think about what you're writing, because this sounds like the work of someone who is asleep.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I hear a loosely organized collection of raw sound data.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

tulipsintubas said:


> I'm not really eager to sit down and study


*ouch* I really don't have anything good to say about this attitude, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

tulipsintubas said:


> I don't know any music theory and I'm not really eager to sit down and study....


What, even if you are very talented, do you expect without doing some work and much greater applied work beyond a piece which is almost all block repeats?


----------

